# atlantic cartier



## gwynn (Apr 18, 2013)

has anyone got any idea what the cartier is doing, she left Liverpool on the 28th., for Halifax but she is now just off Amlwch what is going on


----------



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

I believe returning a pair of stowaways.


----------



## gwynn (Apr 18, 2013)

*allantic cartier*

many thanks, that clears that


----------

